
Huawei Just Copied the iPhone–Down to the Last Screw - jonbaer
http://www.wired.com/2016/05/huawei-iphone-screws-ifixit/
======
Zekio
Click bait title, doesn't look that much like a rip off as much as it looks
like two phones with usb and 3.5mm jack in same end of the phone

